# Home Depot's automatic door system PWNED by these smart birds



## CJIS (Mar 12, 2005)

*Home Depot's automatic door system PWNED by these smart birds*

(www.kare11.com) 
Soon, they'll figure out the push/pull thing ... then we're ALL in trouble! Cute story. The birds figured out a pattern to fly in that trips the automatic door opening sensor, then they fly inside to the warmness of the store, where they have their nest (and chicks) in the rafters.


----------

